# Darth Vader vs. Abaddon



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Vader, I mean, his Lightsaber counts as a phasic weapon, right? It would go through invuln saves. And he would have higher I, being able to detect his enemy's movements before he makes them. He would have loads of "psyker" powers, and would of course be immune to Perils of the Warp since his power doesn't come from the warp (Or maybe it does :O)


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Didn't we just go over this with the space marine versus jedi a couple-three weeks ago?

Pretty sure at range Vader would get chewed apart by Abby's twinlinked bolter. Much like how the Jedi were cut down in AoTC in the stadium when shot at by several lasers at the same time.

Close combat is more up in the air. Any hit could be lethal. Abbadon is a freaking 20 foot hulking daemon prince and even a casual blow would crush Vader. Vader's light saber could probably cut through his power armor just as easily, though.

But Vader is much faster (possibly). Then again Abbadon can't be killed out-right. AND he has just as much weapon skill and initiative as Lucy. So he's not that much of a slouch in close combat.

And I'm pretty sure (don't quote me on this) that a Daemon enhanced super-human could continue to fight without his throat.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Vader is also mostly mechanical, so i could see him having an invuln save or perhaps special bionics bonus rule (maybe even the WBB rule for necrons?)


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

hailene said:


> Didn't we just go over this with the space marine versus jedi a couple-three weeks ago?
> 
> Pretty sure at range Vader would get chewed apart by Abby's twinlinked bolter. Much like how the Jedi were cut down in AoTC in the stadium when shot at by several lasers at the same time.
> 
> ...


I find your lack of faith... Disturbing.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Vader would have to be the coolest movie bad guy ever. He deserves to win. A mini for vader would also be a great rogue inquisitor.
The power of the force is the thing that will decide this. What could he actually do to abby using the force? It is a bit hard to quantify. 

This has prompted me to do up a mini for vader. Very cool


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I dunno, I think Abaddon >>> any Star Wars character


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

It depends. Are we using the original (and only) trilogy as reference. Eg: force isn't particualy overpowered, or are we using the new (nonexistant) trilogy where jedi can fly around and shoot instant death lightning out of their arses?


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

hailene said:


> Pretty sure at range Vader would get chewed apart by Abby's twinlinked bolter. Much like how the Jedi were cut down in AoTC in the stadium when shot at by several lasers at the same time


The weakness of this argument is that Abbadon wouldn't keep his twin-linked blaster long enough to do anything about it (ala Vader vs. Han Solo in Cloud City).



hailene said:


> Close combat is more up in the air. . . But Vader is much faster (possibly).


It's not a matter of faster, but knowing where the blows are coming from, before they're even begun. 



hailene said:


> And I'm pretty sure (don't quote me on this) that a Daemon enhanced super-human could continue to fight without his throat.


How about his heart, or brain? Eventually he'll run out of important internal organs :biggrin:



ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> It depends. Are we using the original (and only) trilogy as reference.


When I did the original normalization for this question I used the mechanics as written in the d20 Star Wars RPG and the Dark Heresy RPG. I didn't specifically run numbers for this (which is why I hedge my bet below), since to the best on my knowledge Abbadon isn't written up in Dark Heresy (and I'm hesitant to normalize from the table top to the RPG then normalize *again* to a different RPG - there's enough error with a single manipulation).

Likely this one goes to Vader, as he systematically disarms (literally in the case of the daemon's talons) Abbadon and then dispatches him.


----------



## ultramarine v2 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is awsome.
i want a darth vader character now! rouge GK? my version of darth vader stats.

Ws:6 Bs:6 S:5 T:5 W:4 A:4 I:6 Ld:10 

save of 3+ (which is invunerable)
then some awsome rule simmilar to WBB. 
lightsaber could be a power fist that strikes at normal int?
and due to the force hes obscured blah blah.
anybody shooting at him has the night fight rule? 
what do you guys think? 

EDIT> i think abadon would win  but id be wearing my cheerleader outfit for vader)


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Darth Vader verses Abaddon?

Abaddon would win. 

Vader's sword does NOT count as a phase blade (lightsabers can't cut through force fields). 

Abaddon has Drach'neyn (sp?) the most powerful sword in 40K (aside from perhaps the ORIGINAL wailing doom, or Anaris), which devours the souls of those it wounds, and he has the Talon of Horus, not to mention a storm bolter.

Vader's psychic powers are... mild telekinesis and a very dilute version of psychic assault (for instance, his force choke is nowhere near as dangerous as an Eldar mind war). Abaddon has the protection of elements of all the chaos gods, and enchanted armour with magical shields. Also, if it ever looks like he might die, he can simply teleport out of danger.

Simply put... Vader won't win. However, it'd be an interesting battle while it lasts.


Vader is slightly stronger than a normal human. Abaddon is a warp-empowered space marine! 

Vader was beaten by Both luke and Obi Wan. Abaddon has only been bested once (to my knowledge): at the hand of Eldrad.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Darth Vader would probably be a puddle of gore and twisted metal as soon as Abbadon and his Retinue teleported onto the battlefield and chew him up in a volley of stormbolter fire. As good as light-sabres are at deflecting laser rounds, which lets face it, have a pretty slow rate of fire, id doubt he could parry every single bolter round from a Stormbolter Drum mag, in turn from several Chaos Termi`s and Abbadon...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Daneel2.0 said:


> The weakness of this argument is that Abbadon wouldn't keep his twin-linked blaster long enough to do anything about it (ala Vader vs. Han Solo in Cloud City).


I'm sorry but what? Vader would remove the ranged weapon from Abbadon in the fashion he did with Solo?

While this is not the hardest task to perform on someone _holding_ a weapon, it is magnitudes harder when the weapon is _integrated_ with the user or his/her armour. The bonds used to keep a weapon in place like that are far stronger than a person or superhuman's hands might be.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

"You don't know the power of the dark side!"


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Abaddon does know the power of the dark side... far more than that wannabe Vader...


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

LordLucan said:


> Darth Vader verses Abaddon?
> 
> Abaddon would win.
> 
> ...


Playing Vader down aside, have you not played Force Unleashed? Official Canon now, and trust me, in that his telekinesis _cannot_ be called mild.

He could easily lift a terminator into the air. All he would have to do is lift Failabbadon into the air, flip him round (so he can't shoot him) then just stay back and throw his light sabre at him till all the important bits fall off.

And how can you say the force choke isn't powerful? He's only used it to make a point and choke them while he speaks. If he can lift a tank and crush it with his mind, he's more than capable of snapping a neckbone.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Need I remind you that Vader's apprentice- IE, his student, and not as powerful, pulled a Star Destroyer out of the sky using the force?

Vader is considered roughly equal in power to Yoda, and Yoda effortlessly lifted a huge spaceship out of a swamp. He barely had to even try. If Yoda co lift a big ship out of a swamp, then Vader can lift a terminator into the air and twist his head off, and he certainly won't have any trouble pulling the weapons from his armor. He wouldn't even have to do that; He could just bend the barrels. The guns no longer function.

Jedi battle using their minds, as has been said; The actual combat part is to try to get them to lose focus so they can get in a hit. Since Abbadon doesn't use the Force, he can't fight back against Vader's use of it, meaning he dies. Vader could turn his brain into soup if he felt like it, using the power of the force, because Abbadon can't stop him.

As for the battle in the big arena, most of the Jedis there were Knights, not Masters. Vader is a Sith Lord, roughly as powerful as a true Jedi Master (Such as Yoda). Knights aren't as skilled in the use of the Force, and focus primarily on the combat disciplines. Being a master doesn;t mean you swing a lightsaber really good, it means you can dominate another using the Force. The greatest victory on the battlefield is the one where no blows are struck.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

I take the movies over the EU (because the movies are actually good! ;D )


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

If only Abaddon had some sort of pantheon of dark gods to protect him some how...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

LordLucan said:


> I take the movies over the EU (because the movies are actually good! ;D )


Yeah but the expanded universe stuff is canon and does count, so if your gonna argue one way or the other you might as well use it.


Personally, I'm of the opinion that Vader would claim victory here, though not because he has the force on his side. To be honest I say this though I have little reason to back it up.

Abbadon, like Horus to a degree, has the favour of all four chaos gods; enhanced toughness granted by Nurgle, ferocity and close combat prowess by Khorne, speed and reflex's enhanced by Slaanesh, and the ability to do battle with psykers and those who use powers, as well as a shield against them to a degree, by Tzeentch.

He does not focus in any of those area's and has no latent talent in any one of them, unlike Vader who started as a prodigy with a powerful affinity to the force. (Which from how I remember it being described requires force users to tap into some power source similar to how psykers tap into the war for their powers, though with less risk due to daemons not trying to take over the user.)

Abbadon could deal tremendous damage to Vader, but I think that if the mighty sith lord is able to consistently dodge the soul stealing daemon blade then through sheer force of will he could summon the strength to, at the very least, be on an even fighting ground with the despoiler.

In the end though, despite being one of the most powerful mortal, sort of, champions of chaos, Abbadon at heart is still a space marine. A space marine is easier to perform more subtle mind tricks on due to their more singular line of thinking and this shouldn't be to different for Abbadon, though it should be much harder all things considered.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You guys forgot Jedi Academy. Endless Chasm (gas planet, Coruscant, etc.) + Force Grip = one dead guy. All Vader needs to do is find a nice deep place for Failabaddon to fall into, and with a gentle gesture he sends him flying. Last time I checked Failabaddon couldn't fly.  Or: duel on a ship, they get to the docks, Vader throws Abby down to the gates, and opens said gates via Force Push Button. And there you go, the most renowned space junk in the 40K universe. :grin:

But if we stick to the codes of an honourable combat, then Vader would gain the upper hand eventually. Hes faster and with a bit of luck he can cut Abby's sword and claws in half, turning him into a crybaby in Terminator Armour. And when hes so pissed, Vader exploits his temporary mental weakness (or is it permanent? ), bypasses his psychic defenses and just crushes his head to a pulp with the Force. I don't understand why you ask: Abaddon is incompetence incarnate, while Vader is definately among the most badass villains of all time. His sheer awesomeness would make Failabaddon cry with jealousy.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep in mind Khorothis, should Vader actually manage to destroy the powerful chaos blade with energy field, binding an extremely powerful daemon to the wielder's will; Vader will wind up releasing said daemon with no way of imprisoning it again. 

Great, maybe manage to defeat one evil only to release an equal, immortal one.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Vader's slow as balls in the movies. Balls slow.
I can't see Vader coming out on top.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> Vader's slow as balls in the movies. Balls slow.
> I can't see Vader coming out on top.


You'd be slow too if you'd be told to kill your own son, even though you've always wanted to find him and become his father. And we're talking about a movie that was done back in the days when people were interested in storyline and acting, not special effects and sex.

@darkreever

I think the daemon would be more than glad that hes out at long last. And who said that Vader was fighting for the good of all?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> I think the daemon would be more than glad that hes out at long last.


Yes it would be very glad, so glad in fact that it would repay you by killing your body and devouring your soul; and then doing that to anything else in the nearby area because its free now. It is no longer bound to the purpose and will of a single individual or anything.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

primeministersinsiter said:


> Vader's slow as balls in the movies. Balls slow.
> I can't see Vader coming out on top.


you have to remember those movies were filmed without the help of CGI or cameras that can keep up with what they do in todays films, it can't really be considered a true representation of how fast he would really fight.

although I ain't gonna get involved with anything 40k related vs star wars, as thats going beyond nerd wars into just sad


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Yes it would be very glad, so glad in fact that it would repay you by killing your body and devouring your soul; and then doing that to anything else in the nearby area because its free now. It is no longer bound to the purpose and will of a single individual or anything.


Its not 100% sure, only 50%. I think its just as likely that he'll say thanks and go home as going on a killing spree. Which means that Vader wins the duel against Abaddon on a 4+! :grin:


----------



## kamikazewatermelon (Jun 12, 2009)

Abaddon. Bolter--BLAM. Bonded onto his flesh, so can't force pull it off.

And i'd say psykers are equivalent to force, except jedi can't get eaten by daemons.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

kamikazewatermelon said:


> i'd say psykers are equivalent to force, except jedi can't get eaten by daemons.


"No! You will be KILL BY DEMONS"

Rep for anyone who can tell me where thats from.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Argh, I feel like I have to pull this up too often. The EU is not considered canon.

http://www.canonwars.com/SWCanonwars-2.html#Universes

Lucas himself has claimed more than once that his universe (the movies) are different from theirs (the Expanded Universe). If you want to compare a EU Vader and Abby, go for it, but keep in mind the EU is a glorified community of fan-fics.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> "No! You will be KILL BY DEMONS"
> 
> Rep for anyone who can tell me where thats from.


Its a 4chan meme originating from some crappy fanfic of DOOM 3 I think. I :rofl:d by the way, I read that shit and boy it was hilarious. :grin:

About killing Vader with a bolter: even average Jedi can dodge LASERS, so bolter rounds won't be a problem for a badass guy like Vader.

Right now I'm feeling like agreeing with Stella: WH40K vs. Star Wars is just sad. Its like comparing a Mad Cat from Battletech to an Erinyes from Free Space 2. Both of them are awesome (wait, Failabaddon isn't, but you get the idea) but essentially uncomparable due to their completely different environments.


----------



## Tic taco (Dec 14, 2009)

it would still be a pretty epic fight i think through 
don't you??:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Kharne wins. Enough said.

Any way, it is still just one wound to Vader from Abby to kill him. Vader is only T 3(5) and I 7(5), thanks to his suit. Only takes one good S 6 hit to do him in, even with his 3+ armor, 4+ invuln.

Vader would have to pull ranged powers abuse technique to win. An ability not as useful against Kharne.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> Kharne wins. Enough said.
> 
> Any way, it is still just one wound to Vader from Abby to kill him. Vader is only T 3(5) and I 7(5), thanks to his suit. Only takes one good S 6 hit to do him in, even with his 3+ armor, 4+ invuln.
> 
> Vader would have to pull ranged powers abuse technique to win. An ability not as useful against Kharne.


Dude, its Abaddon against Vader, not Kharn. Kharn would just think Vader is a Necron and ignore him.  Or maybe he'll think hes a champion of Tzeentch (magic+wierd looks=Tzeentch) and attacks him. Its incredibly hard for me to say that, but Kharn would win that battle. Hes immune to psychic attacks of all kind, making half of Vader's arsenal ineffective. And Vader... well, hes old. He'd be no match for Kharn. We're talking about Kharn here though, so its no wonder.

By the way, shame on you for not giving Vader Eternal Warrior. He deserves it. :victory:


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> About killing Vader with a bolter: even average Jedi can dodge LASERS,.


Incidentally, Jedi have never dodged lazers. Do you think those blaster-things in the films are lazers? I have yet to see an FTL Jedi dude on screen! That'd be awesome to see though!:grin:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

hailene said:


> Argh, I feel like I have to pull this up too often. The EU is not considered canon.
> 
> http://www.canonwars.com/SWCanonwars-2.html#Universes
> 
> Lucas himself has claimed more than once that his universe (the movies) are different from theirs (the Expanded Universe). If you want to compare a EU Vader and Abby, go for it, but keep in mind the EU is a glorified community of fan-fics.


Force Unleashed is Canon


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Do tell. Where do your sources say that it's canon? The best I could find is...

http://www.subspace-comms.net/index.php?topic=2689.0

But as you read on, there are different levels of canon. Ironically, due to George Lucas saying that HIS universe (the official universe) is strictly the movies and everything else is ANOTHER universe, it makes a huge mockery of their canon structure.

Whoops!


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

how can this argument go on for four pages?
if you wanna talk about EU vader almost lost to boba fett once...
him against Abbadon?
...GIVE ME A FU__ING BREAK
What's next Yoda vs. Horus? I'm sure some starwars fan is going to say "Yoda will win because he just uses the Force to know the future and poor Horus won't even be able to touch him!"


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> how can this argument go on for four pages?


This looks like a good explanation:


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Khorothis wins the thread! *awards him sceptre*


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

hailene said:


> Do tell. Where do your sources say that it's canon? The best I could find is...
> 
> http://www.subspace-comms.net/index.php?topic=2689.0
> 
> ...


All I remember is picking up comments from the various reviews when the game was released.

Though, like this argument, it seems unprovable. So maybe you shouldn't get your knickers in such a twist


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the OP should decide what counts as canon as far as this particular battle goes. Just for the sake of having some sort of grounds to base the matchup on.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

So Abby can take a few hits from Vader, Vader can take one hit from Abby. 
Vader has fought pockets of Jedi, Smugglers, and Rebels. Abby has fought in warzones of 10000+ Space Marines in the thickest fighting and survive. 
Vader is the Sith Lords Champ. Abby is Horus Heir and has the blessings of all 4 Powers.
Vader has a Red Light Saber. Abby has a DW that rips LRs in half!
Vader is pretty old, nowhere near a 100 years. Abby been killing for 10K years. 

I just dont see where Vader has any Advantage over Abby. Vader is better off compared against a basic Chaos Lord than Abby. Oh well.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ignoring all the pointless fan service to either side, I have to say it depend on which version of either character your using. I mean Darth Vader as shown in the first (Last?) three movies could not defeat either version of Abbaddon by the simple logic that judging by his movements and less then spectacular force powers he would be a psyker with a t4 I4 ws4 w2 4+sv simply going by how he moved, and fought in the movies. Now a extended universe Darth Vader would probably destroy Abbaddon as portrayed by his table top stats, but remember that in the extended fluff for 40k's Abbaddon he can cut through imperial bunkers, and rend reality apart with a single attack. However ultimately its like trying to compare leprechauns to Gnomes ,since neither truly exists we can spend hours guessing how much more powerful one is then the other, but it won't mean anything since those trying to say who is more powerful have a invested interest in showing how awesome their imaginary construct is, hence making their argument unbalanced, unfair, and more often then not generating no benefit to furthering the argument do to their retarded need to try to prove how awesome their favorite bad guy is.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Gnomes have helicopters and gunpowder weapons. Leprechauns have beer and four leaf clovers.

I would say Leprechauns would have a stronger magic phase however and probably lots of defensive magic, plus they'd have a stronger CC phase. Unfortunately Leprechauns would likely have very few Warmachines, aside from the Pot of Gold that acts as a magic-phase booster with its own spells. Gnomes would have a much stronger shooting phase and a likely mediocre magic phase. They'd be on roughly equal ground in the movement phase, with certain Leprechaun units being able to to teleport, but they can't March, while all Gnomes can March. Add to that, however, that Gnomish technology has a penchant for the unpredictable, and could spectacularly detonate on an especially bad roll. So it all comes down to if the Magic phase of the Leprechauns can stay the Gnomish gunline long enough for their CC troops to hit the lines. If it can, then the Gnomish gunline will likely fold, but if it cant, the Leprechauns are going to be exploding in sparkly mist as they get shot to pieces.

/wfb


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Blast! Luke has brought logic into the conversation, THIS THREAD IS DOOMED! Mods, I request an immediate Baonbaonbardlement on this thread before more reason and sense is released into this argument.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I think that peace can bloom.









But seriously, given that the stats of Abaddon has nothing to do with what he is actually capable of (same goes for every CSM hero in our codex) and Vader doesn't even have any stats in 40K, the question itself is pretty much arbitrarily decided by one's subjective opinion, which is always biased to one side or the other due to one character being incompetence incarnate, whereas the other succeeded in what seems to be a nearly impossible undertaking (like hunting down 99% of the Jedi and keeping order in a whole bloody galaxy).


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

"The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the Force."


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

So says the guy who built not one, but two giant, vulnerable, planet-destroying space stations.

I guess the Emperor was the one who probably gave the okay, but still.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

all i know that this fight and many others like it were already worked through in like one of the first threads i posted here on heresy, Star Wars vs. 40k (yes stella it has been done). if you guys are so interested in it then go read that thread its in here somewhere, all above thirty some odd pages of it.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> "The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the Force."


Thats Master Kenobi, right? In New Hope.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

No, that was good ole Lord Vader talking down to one of his men in A New Hope.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Getting a Vader quote wrong? You aren't even a nerd are you!:laugh:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Getting a Vader quote wrong? You aren't even a nerd are you!:laugh:


It has been some 5-6 years since I've seen New Hope, and thats a fairly good excuse in my book.


----------



## Dr Mattheus (Jan 16, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> I dunno, I think Abaddon >>> any Star Wars character


well idk how much digging youve done into star wars, but darth vader is nowhere near the one of the most powerful sw characters nor is darth sideous, there *were* sith that could destroy entire planets on their own, and also the sith lords of old were said to put anyone from around 2,000(not to sure bout the amount of years) years before episode 1 to shame as 'children with playthings' in terms of light sabre skill.:victory:


----------



## Keelia (Aug 3, 2009)

Vaders stat line would be like all 10s. His use of the force isnt even measurable in terms of strength. Abbadon wouldn't even be a speed bump to vader. Abbadon should just count it as a loss and bow before the power of the dark side.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Wait..... why would Abbadon bow to the dark side, when he is already on that side?? lol
thats an Idiom. I bet Abby wrote the book "How to be the evilest, spikey marine in 40k."


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

the dark lord of the sith would get his arse handed to him by a mek with a shokk attack gun, even if the mek rolls a double and gets the Boom Result in which the mek gets killed, he would still kick Vader's shiny metal ass.
Vader sucks.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The Lord of the sith would destroy all who he comes up against............ except a geriatric burn victim of course.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Well if Vaders as powerful as some of the force wielders in KOTOR time period or Jacen Solo etc. etc. he might give Abbadon a run for his money, though it'd still be a close thing I reckon


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

If only abby was a psyker.... and if he had a lightsaber.....

IDEA: can lightsabers penetrate void shields?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It could overload them.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

abbadon stomps all day


----------



## Scyfus (Jan 18, 2010)

These are my two bits.

In episode one, the phantom menace, Quigon Jin had a hell of a time openning a metal door with his light saber, so a quick slash on power armor doesent seem like it would leave a scratch let alone cut threw it.
Vader is a cyborg, I think it would be safe to say that his reflexes match what were portrayed.
Vaders 'armor' is leather with some mechanical bits thrown in as necessary for his survival.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That was a blast door dude. lol A light saber would slice through power armor like butter.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

He's right there. The door could be up to several feet thick too, so unless you're wandering around in armor with thickness measured in feet . . . . . .

Edit: Looked up the reference again, and no specifics were mentioned - I thought some got as thick as 3 feet, but since I can't verify that, I changed the statement.


----------

